# Rockets Playoff Watch Thread [Merged]



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lets keep track of what other teams are doing here. So far the standings are as follows. Utah is making me worried. Anybody but them in the first round again. I would prefer the Blazers or Nuggets. 

*Bold - Lowest Position Clinched*

* Division Leaders

1. * LA Lakers -- 
2. * Denver 10.5 
3. * Houston 11.5 
4. Portland	11.5 
* 5. San Antonio 11.5 
6. New Orleans 15.5 
7. Dallas 15.5 
8. Utah 17.0*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

OK. So...

Rockets won 
Denver Lost 
Hornets Lost 
Blazers Won 
Jazz were off tonight :|
San Antonio was off as well. :|

Above are the most current standings as of the end of March 9th


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Playoffs: Who do you want (Merged with Sticky)*

Currently we are sitting on the 3rd spot and if the playoffs were to start today, we'd be playing the Nuggets. So the question is who would you rather play come playoff time?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Playoffs: Who do you want*

Rockets need to be in the top 3 seeds, otherwise they don't have a shot to pass the first round.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Playoffs: Who do you want*

Dallas, Denver should be easy for the Rockets

Portland should be good as well

i just want to see them duke it out with the Jazz again


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Playoffs: Who do you want*

Would love:
Dallas,Nuggets,Blazers,Suns

Would hate:
Spurs,Lakers,Jazz

Not Sure:
Hornets


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Spurs vs Bobcats on a 6 game winning streak (WOW). I have a good feeling about this.
Jazz @ Pacers well atleast its a road game. Granger to the rescue hopefully.
Mavericks v Suns Not even sure who I want to win this game. (probably Suns)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Great idea, but I think you should leave it till the Suns. The other teams are not on the playoff race anymore.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Playoffs: Who do you want*

Nuggets or Blazers.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Playoffs: Who do you want*

nuggets or hornets for the first round.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Yeah that's true, I think mathematically we clinched at least the 9th spot in the west...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

as long as the rockets get homecourt, they should be able to advance.

i'd prefer denver or new orleans. and the 2 seed obviously would be ideal.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Yeah I would rather play Denver in the first round. Portland also, but only if we have home court. Hornets would be alright as well, but they are starting to click, so maybe thats much of a stretch.

Anyone but Utah again. I am sick of playing them.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Playoffs: Who do you want*



hroz said:


> Would love:
> Dallas,Nuggets,Blazers,Suns
> 
> Would hate:
> ...


I can agree with this one.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Playoffs: Who do you want*

Best chance for the Rockets is definatly against Dallas, they've also got a decent shot at the Hornets and Blazer to.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

I hope to hell we are in the other half(of the WEST) to the Jazz. Let the Lakers or Spurs kick them out.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Playoffs: Who do you want*



rocketeer said:


> nuggets or hornets for the first round.


Yup. Or Mavs.

Yao never plays well against the Blazers. And they'd be too tough to beat in Portland.

Jazz kind of have our number (it's tough to get those words out).


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Playoffs: Who do you want*



Hakeem said:


> Yup. Or Mavs.
> 
> Yao never plays well against the Blazers. And they'd be too tough to beat in Portland.
> 
> Jazz kind of have our number (it's tough to get those words out).


definitely the mavs too, though in my mind i've already slotted them into the 8 seed.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Playoffs: Who do you want*

HROZ is right on point.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Well crap, we lost tonight against the Lakers. Standings updated 3/11/09

Jazz lost 
Hornets won 
Denver won 
Portland lost 
San Antonio was off :|


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Standings Updated 3/13/09

Rockets lost 
Spurs Won 
Hornets Lost 
Jazz lost 
Jazz Lost Denver won


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Threads merged. Moved Legend-Likes thread into this sticky 

Thx LL


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Updated as of 3/16

Houston won 
New Orleans lost 
Spurs lost 
Portland won 
Denver Won 
Utah off tonight :|


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Updated 3/17

Utah won 
Dallas Won 

Everyone else in the race had the night off.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

I see this is what's keeping you busy lately. Nice work.

Lakers lost :smile:
Spurs won :sad:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

LOL I dont think the Lakers are going to drop down to the ROckets 

Not sure we need to keep tabs on them 
But I like your optimism.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Updated 3/18

Rockets won
Hornets won
Nuggets won

Everyone else had day off.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Updated 3/18
> 
> Rockets won
> Hornets won
> ...


blazers won.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

It's going to be tough to catch San Antonio considering we are 3 games back in the loss column.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*



Pimped Out said:


> It's going to be tough to catch San Antonio considering we are 3 games back in the loss column.


SPurs next two games are Celtics and then us. (Though they are both at home) so I am holding out hope. But we better not collapse like last time.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Update 3/19

Dallas lost
Portland lost


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*



hroz said:


> LOL I dont think the Lakers are going to drop down to the ROckets
> 
> Not sure we need to keep tabs on them
> But I like your optimism.


As long as they beat teams that are in the mix with us.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Mavericks won 
Hornets won 
Jazz won 
Nuggets won 
Spurs lost 
Rockets won 

PS update 20/3


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Does anyone else worry we are 0 and 3 vs the Lakers? 
They are going to be a tough team to bump out.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Standing updated. Golden State's game is still on, but who cares


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Great, with the current positioning its looking like

possibly Utah again, and maybe Protland

Anyone but Utah again.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

We are number 2 now, and top in the SW.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Updated.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Sweeeeeet


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

I'll be more excited when the rockets control their own destiny. if they win out now, they could still theoretically be the third seed.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Looks like Utah is controlling everyone's destiny. They still have to play every other West playoff contender..... ON THE ROAD. Considering their sorry road record we're looking at them finishing 6th or 7th. We might very well be headed for a 3rd straight playoff matchup. I'm hoping they drop to 8th to face the Lakers. Even if Lakers win they won't get out of that series unscathed.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

I think it's safe to say we want no parts of Utah. They're perfectly capable of stealing a game on our homecourt whereas we'd be lucky to be within 10 in Utah.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

The Jazz!!!  But if we were to play against them it would be really sweet if we could finally beat them.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Clippers are killin me over here. Someone tell them to play defence.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*



hroz said:


> Clippers are killin me over here. Someone tell them to play defence.


Yeah I am not counting on the clippers to beat the spurs. lol


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Spurs win 
Nuggets win 

Hornets lost 

Mavericks lost

We fall to foruth (tied third to be fair) Damn you Nuggets.
Spurs are 1 win and 2 losses ahead of us.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

The Suns lost tonight so we are officially in the playoffs. :cheers:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Yeah, playoffs here we come.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Mavericks lost 
Lakers lost
Spurs lost 
Hornets won
Suns lost 

I want that two seed.
Also we are the second team to officially make the playoffs from the WEST.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Why do the sites have us listed as the 4 seed. We beat Denver in the head to head matchups so we have the tiebreaker. And them leading the division is out the window because of the top 4 rule.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Yahoo has us listed as a 3rd so maybe they just were not updated?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

With that though, these last few games down the stretch is killer. And please, anyone but Utah!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Why do the sites have us listed as the 4 seed. We beat Denver in the head to head matchups so we have the tiebreaker. And them leading the division is out the window because of the top 4 rule.


We're right at 4th.

http://www.nba.com/statistics/playoff_picture.html



> TIEBREAKER BASIS:
> (-) Tie breaker not needed (better overall winning percentage)
> *(1) Division leader wins tie from team not leading a division*
> (2) Head-to-head won-lost percentage


If we end up tied with Denver but not win our division, they'll get the higher seed.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

Mavericks won 
Spurs lose 
Nuggets win 
Jazz lose
Blazers win
Hornets win


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

BIG game coming up tomorrow.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

I still cant believe that Denver is in the position that they are in. Goodness


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Playoff Watch Thread*

LOL coming in at 7th would be alright with me if Denver are 2nd which I think they will.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*2009 Playoffs: Rockets will meet the Jazz in the first round.*

Spurs are tanking. Duncan is resting. They are not going to win the division.

Rockets have tiebreaker over Blazers.

Jazz are locked at sixth seed.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

John Hollinger said:


> Houston has the inside track on the Southwest Division crown, but it'll take every computer in Daryl Morey's laboratory to figure out what happens afterward. The Rockets have roughly equal odds of drawing five different teams. Of note is that Houston is the one team that's absolutely terrified of facing Utah, and that scenario still has a decent chance of happening if the Rockets end up with the No. 3 seed.
> 
> The Rockets are about equally likely to face the Lakers or the Nuggets in the second round if either wins the first; the difference in the percentages above stems from the Lakers' greater odds of advancing in the first round.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=PERDiem-090410


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

rockets with the 3rd seed and denver with the 2nd means i really like the rockets chances at making the conference finals.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

San Antonio and Portland both have easy games left, all of which they'll probably win. We have New Orleans at home (likely win) and Dallas away (likely loss). If it works out like that, we'll drop to 5th and have to play SA/PO (whoever loses out on the tiebreak) without home court.

So basically we absolutely must come up huge in Dallas in the last game of the season. They are really tough to beat there and we have not looked great against them this season.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*If you have only two options in the playoffs. Play Jazz or Mavs?*

2 teams will finish the season in April 14 - Jazz and Lakers

28 teams will finish the season in April 15.

If you want to play Jazz, you need to defeat Mavs in April 15.

If you want to play Mavs, you can rest the starters in April 15.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: If you have only two options in the playoffs. Play Jazz or Mavs?*

I decided to wait until the last day of the regular season when we would know all the possibilities and tie-breaker scenarios. Way too much to think about now.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hakeem said:


> San Antonio and Portland both have easy games left, all of which they'll probably win. We have New Orleans at home (likely win) and Dallas away (likely loss). If it works out like that, we'll drop to 5th and have to play SA/PO (whoever loses out on the tiebreak) without home court.
> 
> So basically we absolutely must come up huge in Dallas in the last game of the season. They are really tough to beat there and we have not looked great against them this season.


i just realized that we definitely still have a shot at the 2nd seed. we have the tiebreaker over denver and are only one game back and they have to play in portland for their final game.

i also don't expect the spurs to win out. they need duncan healthy for the playoffs so i'd expect them to be very careful with him. he'll probably sit out one of their next two games(a road back to back). i like the odds of them losing one more.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: If you have only two options in the playoffs. Play Jazz or Mavs?*

If Blazers win the next 3 games, Rockets lose one more game, then Rockets play Spurs in the first round.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: If you have only two options in the playoffs. Play Jazz or Mavs?*

Anything that has to do with the playoffs or seeding goes in the Playoffs Watch Thread (sticky).


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i just realized that we definitely still have a shot at the 2nd seed. we have the tiebreaker over denver and are only one game back and they have to play in portland for their final game.
> 
> i also don't expect the spurs to win out. they need duncan healthy for the playoffs so i'd expect them to be very careful with him. he'll probably sit out one of their next two games(a road back to back). i like the odds of them losing one more.


Except those 2 games are to the Kings(worst in the L) and Warriors(without their 3 best players). We just went through the same road trip and blew out the Kings and beat the Warriors(without Yao)


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work Warriors.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah Warriors beat Utah. WTF happened to the Jazz? They are falling hard...

Also, looks like the Blazers are going to beat the Clippers. Up 15 with a minute left.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: If you have only two options in the playoffs. Play Jazz or Mavs?*



Ballscientist said:


> If Blazers win the next 3 games, Rockets lose one more game, then Rockets play Spurs in the first round.


This would not be good. The Spurs haven't been playing as well as they probably will in the playoffs, yet we still looked no better than them. If we lose to Dallas and so lose homecourt to the Spurs, it's probably another first round exit for us.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well the Hornets beat Dallas today


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: If you have only two options in the playoffs. Play Jazz or Mavs?*



Hakeem said:


> This would not be good. The Spurs haven't been playing as well as they probably will in the playoffs, yet we still looked no better than them. If we lose to Dallas and so lose homecourt to the Spurs, it's probably another first round exit for us.


i would love to play the spurs. i've always felt the rockets matched up up well against the them(even in past years) and with manu out it should be even more in the rockets favor.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Leave it to Suckramento to blow the game.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Finley nailed a three with 1 second left. Damn.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: If you have only two options in the playoffs. Play Jazz or Mavs?*



rocketeer said:


> i would love to play the spurs. i've always felt the rockets matched up up well against the them(even in past years) and with manu out it should be even more in the rockets favor.


I also felt we matched up well with them in recent years, but that was in an underdog way. Kind of how we match up well with the Cavs now -- ie if we're going to play an elite team, we'd rather play the Cavs than the Lakers, but we definitely wouldn't choose them over an opponent a tier below. 

The Spurs aren't as good now as they have been in recent years, but I still would not want to face them in the first round without homecourt. Like the Jazz, they just have a way of closing out games well. We don't. I can easily see some excruciating, close losses against them. Plus, you've got to assume that in one game Yao gets in foul trouble, since he guards Duncan every minute he's on the floor.

I'd rather face New Orleans or Dallas, or even Portland (though playing the Blazers without HCA would be scary).


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn that Finley trey was after the shot clock expired. Thats total bs.

Damn we could have the three seed right now I think the Spurs will win the next two games and get the division title.
Pretty devastated over here. Blazers will ptobably win their last two as well. iNCLUDING Nuggets @ HOME.

Presuming we beat the Hornets & Mavericks. And there is a 4 way tie.
Nuggets Spurs Rockets Blazers. 
Who has the tie breaker?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If both teams win out we would have the tiebreaker. We're tied head to head, tied for division record, tied for conference record, but we have a better win percentage against playoff teams. I guess losing to all those ****ty teams didn't turn out too bad, though we won't be in this position in the first place.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Things seem to be shaking our fairly well. It is looking like a bonus for everyone 2 through 7 because LA and Utah is currently the first round matchup.

1. Best case scenario is Dallas wins it's next game, Utah loses it's next game, Spurs lose one more, Rockets win out. Only problem here is Dallas plays Minny and Houston. Utah has the Clippers and LA. LA has nothing left to play for so, unless Phil wants to send a message to Utah by crushing them at home I don't see LA's starters playing much in that game.

2. Houston wins out and takes the third spot and assuming we get through round 1, whatever happens in round 2 happens.

3. The third scenario is interesting because if it comes down to that final game of the season, Houston could intentionally lose to Dallas giving them the win they need to stay ahead of Utah. (Dallas and Utah split during the regular season so, does the tiebreaker come down to wins against playoff teams here too? Who has the better record against playoff teams?)

All I really care about is Houston winning out and then winning it's first round playoff series. Everything else is just gravy.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Things seem to be shaking our fairly well. It is looking like a bonus for everyone 2 through 7 because LA and Utah is currently the first round matchup.
> 
> 1. Best case scenario is Dallas wins it's next game, Utah loses it's next game, Spurs lose one more, Rockets win out. Only problem here is Dallas plays Minny and Houston. Utah has the Clippers and LA. LA has nothing left to play for so, unless Phil wants to send a message to Utah by crushing them at home I don't see LA's starters playing much in that game.
> 
> ...


All I need is for Utah to lose one of it's next 2 games to stick them at 8th. I'm also in the boat the Dallas needs to win against Minnesota. Utah has the tie breaker over Dallas due to better conference record.

Here's another scenario. If Portland beats Denver in the final game then we'll get the 2 seed(if we win out) since we have the tiebreaker on both teams.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Here's another scenario. If Portland beats Denver in the final game then we'll get the 2 seed(if we win out) since we have the tiebreaker on both teams.


Sweet! If we get the 2 seed then assuming we win our first round game we would also have home court in the semi's to right? We definitely need this game tonight!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Clutchfans: Ranking the potential opponents



> Dallas Mavericks
> Portland Trail Blazers
> New Orleans Hornets
> San Antonio Spurs
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Besides us passing the Spurs, the standings will probably stay the same. Every playoff team won/is winning tonight.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston will be seeded:*
> 
> • #2 if Rockets win and Nuggets lose
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/04/14/scenarios0413/index.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

No more Jazz for us. :champagne:

Lakers/Utah in the first round.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Lakers/Utah in the first round.


Lov'in that! Now let's go out and win us a division title and secure that 2nd or 3rd playoff position.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If Rockets win. We are in the other half of the draw from both the Lakers Jazz and Spurs.
Who are the three teams I put down as our biggest competition.

I just wish the Hornets were in the other half as well. I would love to see Chris Paul go up against the Lakers. 
I still believe the Hornets and Jazz are the most likely to knock off the Lakers.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Now we must win tonight. We need to stay on the 2/3 side of the bracket.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Welp, looks like Spurs going to win, and we lost. Damn it.

Looks like its probably going to be the Blazers in round 1


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^And without homecourt. Great, ****ing great!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well Denver making things interesting right now. Only down 7 with a quarter to go...


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow..I can't believe we fell to this =/


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

damn it. this was the worst possible first round matchup for the rockets. and for portland it's the worst matchup of the three potential ones going into tonight. sucks to have my favorite two teams go at each other in the first round.

the rockets went from likely being the favorite to make the western conference finals if they had won to now probably being favored to lose in the first round. i think the rockets probably lose in 7 because the blazers homecourt is going to be too tough. and the blazers weak pg defense probably helps them more than it hurts. i can see brooks having some big games but also letting himself get away from yao which would be exactly what the blazers want.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Lowry should start.
I got us in 6 games.
But even if we win we got the Lakers or Jazz in the next round...........


----------

